# Installing prehung door in 2x3 wall???



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

That will be the easiest way. Simplest way is to mark where the trim will be on wall and pack everything out before you put trim on if you can. Second is to cut your trim first then attach the packing to the trim and then nail it on.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Another option is to install the pre-hung door and center it (by wall depth) in the opening.
Then, when you are installing the casing onto the jambs, use 1/4" fir strips on the backsides of the casing edges (Wall edge) - on each side of your door.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I would glue the proper thickness pieces onto the back of the trim, and tack with a couple of brads, , then sand the seam flush before cutting and installing the trim. It would be less obvious to do a smaller buildout on each side (center the jamb as you plan), than to do the full 1" on one side. But if the doors happen to be inconspicous, like a closet or storage area, or little used bath room, you could do the full 1" on the "hidden" side of the jamb, provided the swing of the door is appropriate for it. 
You could also use a straightedge to rip the jambs to the proper width before hanging the doors. When I plan on narrowing jambs, I do not like the small awkward space it leaves between the factory door stop and the edge of the jamb, so I remove the stop and rip a new wider stop that will reach to the full width of the finished jamb. This stop makes a perfect straight edge for a bearing guided flush trimming bit in a router, and the jamb merely ends up looking like the rabbited material used for experior doors.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I installed the 1" on the inside of the laundry room. Because of the exposed studs and new wall on the right I will either pack out 1" when doing the trim or possibly put ferring stripes up then dry wall over that.


----------

